# Beardies & Spiders



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Can a bearded Dragon eat house spiders? Have read somewhere that they can eat any insect but not moths or caterpillers.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

dodger26 said:


> Can a bearded Dragon eat house spiders? Have read somewhere that they can eat any insect but not moths or caterpillers.


It probably could but i wouldnt think it should. You have no idea what parasites it may have, the amount of dirt it may have gathered and of course what cleaning products/waste it may have come into contact with. Stick to crix and locust imo


----------



## dodger26 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for that, As the misses hates spiders and i have to dispose of them thought maybe give the dragons a treat along the way :2thumb:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

dodger26 said:


> Thanks for that, As the misses hates spiders and i have to dispose of them thought maybe give the dragons a treat along the way :2thumb:


Its a good idea, but still not advisable. Its nice to think people are always trying to make their beardies lifes better


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Lol my misses had the same idea as you but i want the spiders left in the corner of the rooms as they eat the flys and mossys. I think its safe for beardies to eat spiders as i get them in the bags of crickets sometimes but they are obviously toxin free. The ones around the house could have been in contact with certain chemicals that could be fatal to your beardie. So i wouldnt risk it, my misses has now brought a spider catcher which is like a plastic trap on a pole and she scoops them up and throws them out the window. Grrrrrrrrrr which leave the damm flys coming in :devil: The only thing that is good is mossys dont like me they prefer her hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahah now who has the last laugh mwahahahahaha


----------



## royalbeard (Jul 25, 2009)

*spiders*

ive feed my beardy a few massive hairy spiders from my shed they love them as for dirt? dont think they would be anymore dirty than a cric


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Lol my misses had the same idea as you but i want the spiders left in the corner of the rooms as they eat the flys and mossys. I think its safe for beardies to eat spiders as i get them in the bags of crickets sometimes but they are obviously toxin free. The ones around the house could have been in contact with certain chemicals that could be fatal to your beardie. So i wouldnt risk it, my misses has now brought a spider catcher which is like a plastic trap on a pole and she scoops them up and throws them out the window. Grrrrrrrrrr which leave the damm flys coming in :devil: The only thing that is good is mossys dont like me they prefer her hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahah now who has the last laugh mwahahahahaha


You get spider with crickets?, i only get these hairy maggot things and beetles.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Yeah there is normally at least one spider in the bag but the beardies dont mind they scoff them down just as quick :lol2:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Yeah there is normally at least one spider in the bag but the beardies dont mind they scoff them down just as quick :lol2:


Wow ive never seen a spider in there in the 7 places ive got my livefood from.


----------



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

I always get sipders in my crickets, I only noticed that the other day one of the spiders had started to build a nest in the little tank I have for my crickets.

I hate them I never get the furry maggots just spiders.


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

LadySaslic said:


> I always get sipders in my crickets, I only noticed that the other day one of the spiders had started to build a nest in the little tank I have for my crickets.
> 
> I hate them I never get the furry maggots just spiders.


Wow where do you get your livefood from?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Adam W said:


> Wow where do you get your livefood from?


 
livefoods.co.uk i where i normally get mine online

As for the spiders building nests let them breed = free food :2thumb:

I get all sorts in mine, crickets,spiders,beetles and furry things i think are called weevils which my dragons much the lot so much so that once i ordered size small and in the bag were too adults. The adults got into the babys viv and one baby munched it down how the :censor: it did i will never know. I was so scared it would cause a problem like impaction or something. Luckily it puked it up. I couldnt get it out quick enough. The other adult crickets got attacked by 2 babys who played tug of war and both won half each :lol2:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Just looked it up and a weevil is the beetle....not the furry thing :bash: ......DOH


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i get an odd spider in with the locusts but ive never fed them to my beardie


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> livefoods.co.uk i where i normally get mine online
> 
> As for the spiders building nests let them breed = free food :2thumb:
> 
> I get all sorts in mine, crickets,spiders,beetles and furry things i think are called weevils which my dragons much the lot so much so that once i ordered size small and in the bag were too adults. The adults got into the babys viv and one baby munched it down how the :censor: it did i will never know. I was so scared it would cause a problem like impaction or something. Luckily it puked it up. I couldnt get it out quick enough. The other adult crickets got attacked by 2 babys who played tug of war and both won half each :lol2:


Ive ordered from them and only ended up with furry things and beetles. Oh well.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Maybe the dragon eat them before you realise


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Maybe the dragon eat them before you realise


Nope i always give the boxes a once over to check if theres anything nasty in there i dont want the beardie to eat and then i pluck the crix out the bag by hand into the bag for dusting.
Guess they just dont send them to me.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Adam W said:


> Nope i always give the boxes a once over to check if theres anything nasty in there i dont want the beardie to eat and then i pluck the crix out the bag by hand into the bag for dusting.
> Guess they just dont send them to me.


Ah do you get the pre-packed boxes? I only seem to get the spiders and beetles when i get a half bulk bag :2thumb:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Ah do you get the pre-packed boxes? I only seem to get the spiders and beetles when i get a half bulk bag :2thumb:


Yeh beardie doesnt eat alot of the now so just get a few pre packed large/extra large.
Used to buy bulk when she was a baby though and dont recall seeing any but im not sure. Maybe its a new thing?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Thta might be it then they probably hide in the larger egg cartons that they put in the bulk bags : victory:


----------



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeh, your probably right.


----------

